# Finally swimming



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We are on vacation renting a house with a pool. Ruby has never been in a pool and only the ocean. It took her a day to figure out how to jump in and start swimming. We want a pool now 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXdgJJ96BMY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

good girl Ruby ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely to see Ruby enjoying herself - water is such good fun


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

...AND it wipes them out ;D that makes everyone happy - Yay Ruby!!


----------

